# Wild Game Breakfast Steaks



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a way to give antelope steaks a breakfast sausage-like flavor:

Tenderize steaks:


Soak in milk for a couple hours

Coat with your favorite breakfast sausage spice mix:


Pan fry it just a little bit on each side in some hot bacon grease:


Great flavor, nice n juicy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Modern breakfast sausage blends contain poly-phosphate additives that help retain moisture, making sausages plump and juicy.

I use what's called Amesphos from The Ingredients Store: http://www.theingredientstore.com/

Mix a little in a spray bottle of water and put it on burgers, steaks, ribs, and game birds.


----------

